# Deactivate a TiVo mini



## BigBob32 (May 23, 2016)

So I am returning the TiVo mini to amazon and they sent me a replacement. How do I deactivate the old TiVo mini? Thanks


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

It depends why you want to deactivate it.

If you are worried that it will take up a tuner on your TiVo, just unplug it.
If you want it off your TiVo account due to a touch of OCD, the consensus is that calling TiVo sometimes works, but you may have to open a dummy account and ask TiVo to transfer it to that new account. Or give it to your brother-in-law and have him request a transfer.
If you're still paying rent because you didn't get a lifetime for your Mini, you'll have to call TiVo to cancel.


----------



## BigBob32 (May 23, 2016)

No its more because I am returning it and if they resell it I wouldn't want it linked to my account. Thanks


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

Wouldn't the new owner, assuming the unit is sold as refurbished, tivo neither deactivates not changes TSN have to activate the mini in his account before he could use it.

I guess it could be an issue if you're at the maximum number on your account.

Could your next door neighbor wind up buying it and use your wifi? Paranoid thinking.


----------



## BigBob32 (May 23, 2016)

Fair enough. Then is there a way to reset a TiVo mini to remove login info for amazon/hulu accounts. I deregistered the device for Vudu and Netflix but can't find anything on amazon/hulu. Thanks


----------



## BigBob32 (May 23, 2016)

Nevermind. Found out how to deregister amazon acct.


----------

